# flatbed



## cleedis (Jan 28, 2010)

i realize this has probably been asked but i'm new and not the brightest dood ever but i'm wanting to slap a flatbed on my 93 hardbody se. does anyone sell them or do i need to build it? does anyone have the specs drawn up for some decently nice ones?? thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

There are conversion companys, my company had a couple of trucks made into flatbeds (dont know the $$ figure) If you have the skills, I would make one... and if you bed is in good shape you could sell it and re-coupe some $$
Might check nissan4wheelers.com some of the guys have done it


----------

